# Ghost shrimp eating a snail



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Well it was bound to happen. I've been crushing snails to keep the population down and letting my shrimp and cories feast on the remains (they really love snail). The shrimp apparently have gotten the idea into thier head that the non crushed snails might be just as tasty as a crushed one. Testament to this is the ghost shrimp currently doing his very best to eat a live, whole ramshorn snail. Seems to be having a grand time feasting on snail anytime it sticks it's head out.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh goodness! Have you taken a good look at that ghost? Does he have largish-claws? They often mix up long-arm/macrobrachium (sp?) in as "ghost shrimp" and these can sometimes eat fish.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Nope, he doesn't. He's just a normal ol very well trained ghost shrimp


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

That's weird. I wouldn't expect any of my little ghost shrimp to eat a snail! They just don't seem to have that "killer instinct". Maybe I'll keep them in different tanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have saw my Amano's eating snails before. Here is a not so good pic...


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Interesting! I never knew that shrimps would eat snails! I also crush snails for my corydoras and shrimps. Hopefully my shrimps would join me in my quest to kill off my ramshorn snails...


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I caught one of my ghost shrimp carrying off an MTS.


----------



## bensaf (Jun 20, 2005)

I've seen my shrimp tuck into l'escargot too:hungry: Not sure what shrimp these are - possibly m.brachium.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Its funny I saw this thread today because I was looking in my tank last night and saw my one lonely ghost shrimp trying its darndest to eat a small mts....odd


----------

